# What's your obsession?



## JadeIcing (Mar 1, 2007)

The first three pictures are not even a quarterof the books I own. That isn't counting books that have been borrowedand never returned.

The rest our movies, tv series and what not. That isn't counting thevhs tapes I have or anime. And again movies that were borrowed andnever returned.

I can't borrow movies or books. I have to own them. I love to watch and read them again and again and again....

I no longer lend out my books or movies.


----------



## naturestee (Mar 1, 2007)

Looks like I'll have to take pictures of our game collection!

I think we have nearly as many books as you, but most are in boxes andI don't feel like pulling them out. My hubby used to alwaysbuy, not borrow. I'm a library gal, unless it's something Ireally want to reread.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 1, 2007)

Heh. That is the big ones for me...

I swear I wont mention the several thousand dollars in comics. Or my50somthing china dolls. Or my stuffed animals. Orour gamingstuff or cds. Or computer games. :bagheadOr the hundreds ofother things I have stored.


----------



## naturestee (Mar 1, 2007)

Well, the count for just board and card games here is over 150!:shock:

Considering the price, especially since some of those were $50+ each,that's a lot of money. Then add in the roleplaying games, tenzillion expansions, D&amp;D collectible minis, and more dice thanyou can shake a stick at...

Our basement rec room is called "The Game Cave." But theboard and card games don't fit in it. They take up a goodchunk of the rest of the basement.:embarrassed:

I think all of our board and card games are listed on Board GameGeek. My username there is also Naturestee. Thislets our friends look at what we have and make requests before we comeover!
http://www.boardgamegeek.com/


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 1, 2007)

Very cool. My husbands D&amp;D stuffoverwhelms me. Also has some metal mini model things you put togetherand paint. Can't remember the name.


----------



## katt (Mar 1, 2007)

i have a lot of books. . .so does the girl i amgoing to move out with. . .we were talking about them the other day asshe was packing them up and was like "i am only keeping the books thati really really like. . .and i am at 150 and still counting. . ."

that is scary as i well know i have around 1 or 2 hundred books movingout with me. i am also a buyer. . .i do the terrible thing of breakingthe binding on a book (when you butterfly them to the point you feel acrunch) and so i buy my own as i don't want to destroy other people'sbooks. . .and i never lend my books out (or dvds for that matter) as idon't want them lost, or ripped (if they are going to get damage, it isgoing to be mine)

i see nora roberts books! i just had to say that i read the jewels ofthe sun book last week for like the 5th time and love that trilogy. ..i am just finishing up the born in set and love that too. . .i havearound 30 nora roberts books (at least) including her writing underj.d. robb. . .

i won't even start under cds. . .my mom and i put our collectiontogether (we burn all of our cd's and don't use the real copies as thatway you don't scratch them) and we have well over 1500 cds. . .and thatis the min. that we have. . .

as far as dvd's, i don't have to many, but my collection is priceless.. .i am a tim burton freak and besides 2 or 3 movies (including jamesand giant peach. . .i am yet to get that) i think i have all of hisstuff. . . i have pins, lunch box, diary's, shirts, i have TONS of timburton stuff. . .i was a fan of tim burton up here before it becamegrossly popular by today's culture. . .i was the freak kid at thetender age of 10 watching only tim burton films. . .

other then that my downfalls include yarn. . . i love the stuff. . .andfabric. . .i have yards of quilting fabric (including 3 different 1/2done quilts i need to finish), glitter. . . i think i would sparkle theworld over a few times with the amount of glitter i own. . .

i am a pack rat, i can't toss stuff out. . .it is terrible. . .i ampacking right now to move in less then 10 days and i am pulling my hairout thinking that i won't be able to keep everything i own!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 1, 2007)

*katt wrote:*


> Isee nora roberts books! i just had to say that iread the jewels of the sun book last week for like the 5th time andlove that trilogy. . .i am just finishing up the born in set and lovethat too. . .i have around 30 nora roberts books (at least) includingher writing under j.d. robb. . .





Oh my I have almost all of her books. The Circle Trilogy justrocks. Haven't picked up J.D. Robb yet. Want to get as muchof the Nora Roberts titles first. Also complete a few other seriesfirst.


Edit: I am going to take pictures of just her books. Also my mom is going to give me money to pick up s few..


----------



## Bassetluv (Mar 1, 2007)

Jade, mine is books and movies too...though Idon't even come close to the amount that you have! I don't collect allmovies, but if I see one that I really like, I have to own acopy...same with a book. I'm one of those people who can watch a goodmovie over and over again, so I like to have a copy of my own to haveon hand in case the mood ever strikes to watch it again.

Unfortunately I live in a really small house - it was split in two andis designated as a duplex, so my living space is even smaller than theapartment I used to rent. So I'm really cramped for space, which issort of forcing me to no longer be a packrat...:?Some day Iwant to own a HUGE house with tons of extra rooms, just so I can storethings...LOL


----------



## naturestee (Mar 1, 2007)

Katt, I'm also a Tim Burton fan! Iliked Edward Scissorhands, way back in the day, but what really got mehooked was Nightmare Before Christmas. I was maybe 12 and Itotally loved that movie and still do.

Although I don't own the stuff. I've got enoughgames. Although if I was going to get into collecting stuffother than my childhood model horses, it would be Cthulu stuff.


----------



## katt (Mar 1, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote:*


> *katt wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Iseenora roberts books! i just had to say that i read the jewels of the sunbook last week for like the 5th time and love that trilogy. . .i amjust finishing up the born in set and love that too. . .i have around30 nora roberts books (at least) including her writing under j.d. robb.. .
> ...


her writing is awesome. . .i think my fav. book by her so far is danceapon the air. . . i love that trilogy all together, but i think i haveread that book more then any of my others (it is actually in 2 peicesnow. . .i have read it so much it is basically falling apart. . .)

i am not a huge fan of the J.D. Robb books. . .i much pefer her writingas nora roberts. . . but i have most of them packed in a boxsomewere.. .

. . .i am still looking for the irish rebel book (it is the 3rd. bookto irish heart trilogy. . .i have both irish thoroughbreed and irishrose. . .but can't locate a copy of irish rebel. . .)

. . .i am book crazy . . .


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 1, 2007)

I have it! Also it was just reprinted withanother story.http://noraroberts.com/pubschedule2007.htmCheckFebuary.

Did you see that they made four into movies on lifetime last month.http://noraroberts.com/pubschedule2007.htm

They will be coming out on DVD and I will be getting them!

I have all her books written down in a note book and by release and rerelease and checked off if I have it.


----------



## Bassetluv (Mar 1, 2007)

> Although if I was going to get into collecting stuff other than my childhood model horses, it would be Cthulu stuff.


*ears perk up*

You collect childhood model horses, naturestee? I forgot about that...Iwas collecting them too for a while, but (again) my house is so smallthat I just had no place for them. I did manage to buy a few 'Best ofthe West' models off ebay, as well as some Breyer. Right now I have twoThunderbolts (the original one andasorrel one...notsure if he had another name), Thundercolt, and two of Pancho (in thetwo colors). Still want to get Flame and asorrel Thundercolt.The only one I owned as a kid was Commanche (the one with poseableparts). Every Christmas I asked for the BOTW horses, but Commanche wasthe only one I ever got...and he was given to me by my grandmother whohad no idea I wanted him! LOL...she saw him in a store and picked himup.Sadly,the poor boyhad to be put downafter my little sister sat on him and broke his leg. I tried to savehim, but duct tape and bathroom sealant just didn't do it, and he losthis fight. Let me tell ya, after that incident I sooowanted to trade my sister in for something else...like say, a realhorse...

I don't have many Breyers, just a couple of the traditionals and a fewof the classics (some of the Black Beauty series, a Man o' War, and myprized one...Big Ben). Would love to collect more of them too!


----------



## katt (Mar 1, 2007)

do you. . .i am going to get it. . .i just found a used copy on amazon for only $.01

that is how i am buying my books right now, as i can't afford to go buynew . . .i can get like 5 books used for the price of 1 new book. . .

i did see that they made them into movies. . .i watched the montana skymovie as wasn't to thrilled. . .i liked the book much better. . .


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 1, 2007)

My obsession is taking pictures. I have around7000 of the rabbits, and before I got the camera I have now I tookapprox 10,000 pictures of various things. Needless to say, it's gettingvery hard to find anything in my pictures folder on the computer!

I am also obsessed with prehistoric life, from when it first began to when the dinosaurs died out.


----------



## naturestee (Mar 1, 2007)

Bassetluv, I think I have over 100 Breyerhorses, plus a few others, sitting in boxes in my parents'house. Some of them are new-in-box, and when Ebay first cameout I was buying some stuff off of there, like a classic woodgrainfighting stallion.

I really should bring them here and display at least some of them, butI have no idea where I'd put them. My house is really small,and I don't see the point of moving them from my old, mostly unusedbedroom in my parents' house to my overcrowded basement.

They're so pretty, but I'm trying to stay away from collecting thingsthat sit around and gather dust. It's a family obsession ofall females from my mom's mother's family. We all collecttrinkets and we all love cats. :craziness


----------



## Aina (Mar 1, 2007)

We used to have around 2500 books, but mom gavethem to the liberary so now we only have around 200. It freedup a LOT of space, lol. (actually, my bedroom used to be theliberary, so I am glad we cut down on the books so now I have my ownroom.)
We have quite a few vhs movies, but I think mom is trying to get rid of those too. 
I guess my obessions is probably art stuff. I have dawers fulof diferent kinds of pencils, and two dawers full of diferent types ofpaper. Then of course I have clay and the stuff that goeswith that.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 1, 2007)

*Tim Burton and I share the same birthday. 



naturestee wrote: *


> Katt, I'm also a TimBurton fan! I liked Edward Scissorhands, way back in the day,but what really got me hooked was Nightmare Before Christmas.I was maybe 12 and I totally loved that movie and still do.
> 
> Although I don't own the stuff. I've got enoughgames. Although if I was going to get into collecting stuffother than my childhood model horses, it would be Cthulu stuff.


----------



## katt (Mar 1, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> *Tim Burton and I share the same birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lucky. . .

my friend is rather into goth and dark stuff. . .she shares herbirthday with edgar allen poe and somehow thinks that gives her apersonally connection with the man that wrote all those twistedstories. . . a little weird if you ask me. . .but i think it would becool to share my birthday with such a famous author. . .


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 1, 2007)

Jesse also has to have books. But they havet obe good book and I nver borrow books. I have to have record ofeverything I read. MY friend tried to lend me books once and I said ''Ican't''
''why?"
"Because.."
"Wellthen just keep it."
I ended up with Choke and Dark Rivers of the HEart. Both great books. 

I also love to draw and paint, so i'm addicted to fine art supplies.None of that doller store watercolor stuff, but like *wnk* NICE artstuff. 

And live freshwater fish. Particularly oscars. OH how I love my oscars.I jsut got my first long-tailed Oscar a few weeks ago. His name isTurdy. (yes...don't ask, well you can if you want)

I'm addicted to painting ceramics, too.

Also since I got my digital camera I just have a crapload of pictureson my computer now and my computer is always like '' JESSE! OMG OMG lowdisc space!'' And i'm all like
"You shut yo' mouth!"


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 1, 2007)

*Yar! I'm in ''dark goth stuff'. I wasconsidered ''goth'' by pretty much everybody but to me I was just aJesse. I don't understand how wearing black + a flanel jacket ALL thetime made you goth, I often called myself ''gothick''. bwuahahaa. 

omg I love flanels. I guess I can't have enough flanels. I'm wearongone now. There's a bunch of tiny fuzzy holes on the left sleeve fromwhere mum decided to hang up my jacket behind my rabbit pen and Integragrabbed hold of it and was like '' I....think i'm goign to chew this.''



katt wrote: *


> *JAKRabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Tim Burton and I share the samebirthday.
> ...


----------



## katt (Mar 1, 2007)

when i say goth. . .it wasn't the trend goth, but the religous movement. . .

during part of my highschool years, i would have been considered a gothkid. . .wearing all black and such. . . but my friend was way more intothe dark parts of the religous movement that what any 15 year oldshould be. . .she ended up getting into some trouble and hassince 'cleaned up' her ways and views. . . but for a whilethere, it was scary. . .


----------



## Bassetluv (Mar 1, 2007)

*naturestee wrote:*


> Bassetluv, I think I have over 100 Breyer horses, plus a fewothers, sitting in boxes in my parents' house. Some of themare new-in-box, and when Ebay first came out I was buying some stuffoff of there, like a classic woodgrain fighting stallion.
> 
> I really should bring them here and display at least some of them, butI have no idea where I'd put them. My house is really small,and I don't see the point of moving them from my old, mostly unusedbedroom in my parents' house to my overcrowded basement.
> 
> They're so pretty, but I'm trying to stay away from collecting thingsthat sit around and gather dust. It's a family obsession ofall females from my mom's mother's family. We all collecttrinkets and we all love cats. :craziness


Oh wow....that'd be Breyer heaven to me, owning that many! Almost allof mine were secondhand purchases, not in boxes (limited budget) and Ihave them in my kitchen above the cupboards. Not a good place forstoring them, but I really don't have any options (at least until Imanifest my huge country house ). And I think collecting things runsin my family too...I remember going to my grandmother's house inHalifax when I was young and just staring at all of her ornaments. Shehad tons of china cups, animal and human figurines (Royal Doulton, Ithink?), and just so many neat things. She's the reason why I fell inlove with the Victorian era, I think...antique furniture and a roomfilled with knicknacks.)

Someday you and I will both have big houses and then we can get together and play horses...*grin*


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 1, 2007)

Haha!! Yeah, we have D&amp;Dfigurines, too, though we just have one each. BUT we were thefirst to introduce them to our group. I would take a picture,but they don't match our currently-played characters, and they're notpainted, so I don't know how the pure pewter will turn out with flashand all. 

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Very cool. My husbandsD&amp;D stuff overwhelms me. Also has some metal mini model thingsyou put together and paint. Can't remember the name.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 1, 2007)

I've cut way way back on books - at one point wehad TEN BOOKCASES of books in our house. Yep - TEN. We werehomeschooling at the time and some of the books were school books andtwo encyclopedia sets - but all four of us were/are readers.

We're down to four bookcases now - largely because the kids have movedout...and of course we still have boxes of books that I haven'tunpacked yet....

As for me - I used to collect teddy bears (from artists who make themby hand) - I have one from the UK, two from Australia I think....a fewfrom here in the states. I also collected other teddy bears that Iliked. I think I've cut my collection back something like 4 or 5 timesalready...and I still have way too many.

I love ceramic houses - have also cut back on those and kept my favorites.

I used to collect mugs - cut back on those too..

I love a lot of stuff and would collect it - but the fact is - I just don't have the space.

(I think I collect rabbits instead now - I'd rather have them...).

Peg


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 1, 2007)

Okay, so before I met my husband I think I hadaround two hundred books on my "read" list, but was through the library:grumpy so I didn't get to actually KEEP the books.

When I met my husband, and his HUNDREDS of books, I was shown the worldof the Used Book Store (of which we have quite a few nearby, hehe), andif we hadn't have had an eviction a couple years ago, coupled withlosing quite a large chunk of our belongings (another frown), we wouldhave over three hundred books at this point.

As it stands, we're busy rebuilding, but our collection will never bethe same...when you've read so many, it's hard to remember what yourcollection consisted of before.

Anyway, our favorite authors include, but most certainly aren't limited to:

Rosie:
Anne Rice, Robin Cook, Michael Crichton, Faye Kellerman, CatherineCoulter (her murder/mysteries), C.S. Lewis, and many more I cannotthink of (notice note above).

Combined Favs:
Isaac Asimov, Robert A. Heinlein, Douglas Adams, and MANY more.

I'm in the process of my stuffy collection. It's not too higha count quite yet, I think it numbers about twenty...but I'm workin' onit!  I used to have over a hundred when I was a kid, and mydaughter is close to outnumbering me on that one! :shock:

My dice so far number 128...53 of which I use during every D&amp;Dgame. (Not unheard of for a spellcaster, hehe!)This is NOT including my husband's collection, which I'm not even goingto bother to count, hehe!

Oh, and let's not forget my collection of RO Posts!! 4000 and counting! :shock: Hehe!!

Collections I want to start:

Crystal figurines
Penguins (restart from when I was little, see bunny collection pic thread)
Bunnies (both various bunny things, and bunnies themselves, hehe!)
Pictures (300 and counting!)


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 2, 2007)

Ok just my Nora Roberts ones. My goal is to own all her books under this name. Than see if I like the J.D. Robb ones.

First single stories and anthologies.







Now trilogies and series.


----------



## Haley (Mar 2, 2007)

My obsessions..hmmm?

I guess interior decorating. I love buying things for my home and Ivehelped my mom and some friends redo different rooms in their homes.

Also I am obscessed with Buffy the Vampire Slayer :embarrassed:

And of course, buying things for my spoiled bunnies.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 2, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> My obsessions..hmmm?
> 
> I guess interior decorating. I love buying things for my home and Ivehelped my mom and some friends redo different rooms in their homes.




I do the same. I didn't put that but on another forum that is what myDH put. I made this thread there to. Heh I am going to still his postand put it here.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 2, 2007)

*ToastyRob wrote:*


> I try not to letmy hobbies become obsessions. When I do, I loose interest in them. I'mbig into games, movies, comics...umm, my computer....
> 
> In the past I'd considerably OD on one particular game, then not wantto even look at it for a month or two. Eventually I'd go back to it.
> 
> ...



*ToastyRob wrote:*


> *Hex Girl wrote:*
> 
> 
> > Interiordesign. If I ever stop changing something in my house it willprobably be because I dropped dead.
> ...






That is a friends harddrive thingy she did.


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Mar 2, 2007)

The only book obsession I haveis collecting expensive college textboooks. :?

My main obsession is collecting non-easter rabbit stuff! I've got lotsof bunnie figures along with candy dishes, stuffed animals including 3ft standing rabbits,towels, wobble heads, kitchen timer,cookie jar. Oh yes and even a bunnythat you stick a hot orcoldpack in it'stummy. However, all the kitchenmaterials I haveresulting in rabbitswon'tdome a bit of goodbecause of my other obsession. 

I buy household items that are on sale for myonedayhouse/apartment. I just about havemywhole kitchen except for pots andpans.Thekey thing is all my collections have toresolve around one theme, John Deere. That'sright! I'm gonnahave aJohn Deere kitchen. Eventually I'll start getting theactual items that will make it a John Deere kitchen but for now justhave a wood calendar and dish set.

But my collection of 'moving out stuff' expands all through out ourhouse but mainly in my huge walkin clothest that contains my recliner,microwave stand, all my dishes and 3 rubbermaids full of kitchenuntinsels. Mynext room to collect will be the bathroom whichI'm currently on holding off on. It's a debate between rubberduckiesandfish.


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Mar 2, 2007)

Jade i have to ask: Where'd you get that Homesweet Home box? I have the same one from when i got my bunny at a petstore. Is that from a pet store too? What state? Haha i noticed itright away when i saw your pics.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 2, 2007)

HEHE! I have had that box for a year now.I got it in Jan 06 when I got my Connor.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 2, 2007)

I would have to say my obsession is buying cute bowls, placemats, rugs, ect for the boy's bunny room.

I will be SO sad the day they have to leave their lovely bedroom andprobably have to live in a NIC cage (I do like them!) when my fianceand I get an apartment in two years to go to college two hours away.

I like the NIC cages, but I just love their bunny room so much!


_
- Amy_


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 17, 2007)

I have another....


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 17, 2007)

Plus ton of clothes.


----------



## polly (Apr 17, 2007)

I am a self confessed shoeaholic, i read a lot of books too but tend to read it and pass them on so my house isn't too full

Also Dragons and bunny stuff

Oh and i have a huge collection of Eeyores he is so sad and cute!!!


----------



## Weetwoo_89 (Apr 17, 2007)

I confess: I am a pack rat. I havestuff crammed into every possible nook and cranny imaginable. Junk issomethng you throw out three weeks before you need it. A fewof my obsessions are as follows:

-Animal almost anything (Any and all types of animals)
-Vampire (books, movies, etc etc. Mom says it is morbid, but I just think it is kool!)
-Art supplies, as well as art
-dream catchers
-Books at all (You leave it laying, It will be gone...to my book shelve)
-Arcitecture and interior design (So much fun!)

I have so many more. I just can't continue ignoring my work right now. It is a shame. Back to work...Blah. RaE


----------



## jil101ca (Apr 18, 2007)

Medievil dragons and wizards. That is all thatsin my china cabinet, well except for wedding stuff in a small corner.The dragons are also invading the rest of my house.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 18, 2007)

Hehe Haley I was sooooo obsessed with Buffy fora long time. I had a website called Buffy Obsession. lol I evencollected anything that Sarah was on the cover of or in. My aim name isSlayerTep. 



Heres a picture of mine and my boyfriends toons ingame, he's a elderjedi and i'm a medic. We met playing the game over 2yrs ago. I startedplaying in 0ct. 04 he started when the game launched in being of 2003so thats our biggest Obsession




This is another picture of Mifo my toon from about a year ago with Vader




and my fav screenshot of her






and my other is dolphins, and my computer lol they are next to each other mines the one with the smaller monitor.


----------



## shootingstar (Apr 18, 2007)

wow, that's a lot of DVD's and books! 

I have an obsession with going to the beach !


----------



## ChandieLee (Apr 18, 2007)

I'd have to say that my obsession is journals.
I have way too many- not one of them is completely filled out though. 


And moons. I constantly draw them. ^_^


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 19, 2007)

*ChandieLee wrote: *


> I'd have to say that my obsession is journals.
> I have way too many- not one of them is completely filled out though.




I have this one too!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jul 3, 2007)

My mum is kinda book obsessed- my dad is kinda dvd obsessed- consequently we have one room in our house totally devoted to books- we call in our library. Every wall have bookshelves on it with books all piled and squished on we have so many. Hehe.

In the living room (it's quite big- it's like a living room/dining room) we have two bookcases filled with dvds (one mostly videos). We have all our boxsets like Godfather, House, Prison Break, 24, Friends etc. on one shelf- and then the rest of them we have hundreds of dvd's all in alphabetical order lol!! But they're all realy gd- my dad has v good taste in films lol. 

Me and my sister also have and have had since we were little, an obsession with collecting Beanie Babies. I think we have a couple of hundred altogether lol. We just loved them. We don't collect them any more though- we don't have enough room 

Also- last thing haha me and my sister are totally obsessed with Lord of the Rings. Completely and utterly. It's just amazing.


----------



## buck rogers (Jul 4, 2007)

When I was a kid I was the biggest Transformers fan, to this day I can still name every Transformer I ever owned, and pretty much every Transformer ever made.
I was working part time at Toys R' Us while in college when Transformers came back out as vehicles (they were animals for the previous 4 years). I can was captivated all over again especially by the new Optimus Prime who was now a fire truck. I decided that I was to old for toys and only admired from a far. Later that year Hasbro, the company that makes Transformers, released a side product line of 1:24 scale model cars that turn into classic characters, and that was what open the flood gates. I ended collecting most of them, there is a Jeep Wrangler, a Mazda RX, and Mustang which is one of my favorites. 

-Jay


----------



## CheyAutRanch (Jul 4, 2007)

Haha that DVD collection looks like hubby's... he buys movies every week when they come out, before ever seeing them!

My friends think my obsession is collecting animals! What, just b/c I have horses, ponies, mini horses, mini donkeys, goats, cats, dogs, lizards, fish, and the buns???

My obsession is Breyer horses. I have literally HUNDREDS of them. I'd be surprised if the value of my collection is under ten grand.I don't like to think about what we've speant on just one model as it is!I really enjoy collecting the limited edition ones, especially the Connisuer models (sp?). If I don't get drawn to buy them from Breyer, I get them from ebay. Those are models only subscribers to JAH (Breyers' mag) can buy, and they only make 350 of them. We also have a one of a kind Breyer Test color, a rainbow Cigar, that hubby bought in the live auction at Breyerfest in '05. We had to miss BFest last year, we had planned to go this year, but we're moving so we're saving up, so need to miss it... but guess what? We're moving to Ky, which is where it's held, so then we can go EVERY YEAR!!!  

Most of my Breyers are in a bedroom where the dogs and cats can't get to them, on display on large shelves/bookcase things and a desk. This includes all the Christmas and Halloween ones in their boxes, minus the very first Christmas one. Also, both sets of the treasure hunts.

I have my really special ones in the dining/living room in cabinets/entertainment center with glass fronts to protect. Let me find some pics... they're not good pics, I need to get better lighting (it was dark out, flash reflected off the glass and mirror...) You can really tell the diff taking the pics during the day makes, Scallywag is my latest, I took his pic during the day. I don't have pics uploaded of my other cabinet, so those ones will have to miss out!

Cabinet before I got my latest conniseur






Wedgewood JAH 30th Anniversary Special Run Saddlebred:





Galahad, a 2005 BreyerFest horse:





Highwire, a 2006 Breyerfest horse:





And some Connoisseurs:
Wanderlust:





Tortuga:





Tempest:





Shenanigans:





Scallywag:





Masquerade:





and Inconspicuous:





This is our test color Cigar at BFest in the display case where the raffle horses were kept until raffle time:





And him in our entertainment center:





Yup, I'm addicted to Breyers!
Jessi


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 4, 2007)

*Going to watch the movie? I should be this weekend!*

*buck rogers wrote: *


> When I was a kid I was the biggest Transformers fan, to this day I can still name every Transformer I ever owned, and pretty much every Transformer ever made.
> I was working part time at Toys R' Us while in college when Transformers came back out as vehicles (they were animals for the previous 4 years). I can was captivated all over again especially by the new Optimus Prime who was now a fire truck. I decided that I was to old for toys and only admired from a far. Later that year Hasbro, the company that makes Transformers, released a side product line of 1:24 scale model cars that turn into classic characters, and that was what open the flood gates. I ended collecting most of them, there is a Jeep Wrangler, a Mazda RX, and Mustang which is one of my favorites.
> 
> -Jay


----------



## buck rogers (Jul 4, 2007)

*I already went to an advance screening on monday:biggrin2:. It was great, and I'll probably go again though this weekend. 

JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Going to watch the movie? I should be this weekend!*


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 4, 2007)

*:shock::grumpy:*

*buck rogers wrote: *


> *I already went to an advance screening on monday:biggrin2:. It was great, and I'll probably go again though this weekend.
> 
> JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 23, 2009)

Bump add your obsession.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Aug 23, 2009)

Well I have loads of books mainly animal and autobiographies, I also have prob about 400 beanie babies lol! and prob just as many cuddlies (I think I'm on the verge of being banned from buying anymore), this may sound childish but I collect Bella Sara cards, I also have loads of stamps, I used to collect gems and fossils and still ocasionally add to it now ( I used to get them from the Isle Of wight as they have a lot of fossil shops there!) My favorite fossil is a tooth of a Spinosaur, it's about as big and as thick as your thumb! and I have now gone onto collecting panda based memorabilla. Oh yes and I also collect keyrings too! If I remember I will have to take a pic of the keyring chain I made if, I remember correctly it's about as long as my bed lol!


----------



## Gordon (Aug 23, 2009)

How do you all have time for these things?   I like to read, and listen to music, and take pictures, and I've had plenty of years to accumulate stuff, but goodness gracious, I can't even fathom having the time to do what you all do! Wow. Simply wow. :shock:  Seriously, how do you all find the time? I know it happens gradually, over the years, but I'm still amazed. Even my wildest obsession doesn't come anywhere close in quantity to what I've seen in this thread. Very impressive.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Aug 23, 2009)

oh and I forgot I have a boxfull of schliech horses as well lol! not to mention endless dvd's lol!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 23, 2009)

kirsterz09 wrote:


> oh and I forgot I have a boxfull of schliech horses as well lol! not to mention endless dvd's lol!



Give me the horses!


----------



## kirsterz09 (Aug 23, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> kirsterz09 wrote:
> 
> 
> > oh and I forgot I have a boxfull of schliech horses as well lol! not to mention endless dvd's lol!
> ...


lol I would if I didn't want them but I do! I'm trying to find space to display them properly byt when you live in 2 rooms of a house it's hard to find lol!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 23, 2009)

Have you seen the schleich collectors thread?


----------



## kirsterz09 (Aug 23, 2009)

nope but I will check it out now


----------



## trailsend (Aug 23, 2009)

Ohh good thread! I have to agree with most of you that my main thing is books. Between my books and my hubby's we have between 2500 to 3000. We are building book cases to go on every wall in our bedroom and livingroom custom to fit some of our most important ones. 

I'm going to say the other things I would collect the most are definitely beads because I do a lot of beadwork, and knitting stuff.


----------



## hartleybun (Aug 23, 2009)

,cos hubby doesnt read this forum i'll admit to books, also material and block ideas cos i quilt, threads for my tatting and crochet..and it would be rude to refuse the gifts of beads that my friend buys me in return for dog sitting

i dont include the bunny-related items at all i also dont include make up as thats a basic necessity for me


----------



## Becca (Aug 23, 2009)

Michael Jackson 

Oh yesss. Check my thread for pics of my collection.


----------



## BethM (Aug 24, 2009)

I come from a family of packrats, so it's in my blood to have lots of "stuff." In the last few years, I've been trying to put myself on a path of a more clutter-free life. It's been difficult! 

I used to have lots of books, cds, and dvds, but have sold many of them to make room. If I didn't read/watch/listen to it frequently, it went. All the music was backed up in 3 places. Books I can read again from the library, and movies I can rent from Netflix. 

However, I do have a nice collection of Japanese bento boxes, as I went through about a year of being CRAZY about them. Boxes, and accessories. I rarely use any of them anymore, but they are displayed nicely in my kitchen. Most of the boxes have bunnies on them. 

I have also recently been collecting little non-Easter type bunny things, mostly ceramic figures. That collection isn't huge, as I'm super-picky, but it's growing. LOL!


----------



## irishlops (Aug 24, 2009)

my ovsession is the mentalist tv show. any thing to do with it!!

but, my opsession really is peacefulness so i search some out in the country or street. its a werid obsiosn
i used to have a billion books... but i also sold some and teh attic has some in there.


----------



## SunnyCait (Aug 24, 2009)

Well, Katherine Heigl, in short. I have all of her movies. ALL. Including the TV ones but don't ask me how I got them.  It was nearly impossible to get a few of them, but I got it worked out. Also have all of Grey's Anatomy, Roswell, and once she was in an episode of The Twighlight Zone. I have it too. That's the collection part of it, haha. The obsessed part goes WAY, way further, LMAO!! See the avatar. 


I also am obsessed with... Um. Grey's Anatomy? Can that be a seperate obsession? I say yes.  I have the calendars, some clothes, the board game, some books, the DVDs... Posters... Soundtracks... Yeah. 

I also collect jewelry boxes from different places my dad goes (Iraq, Greece, Bosnia, Africa, Kuwait, Korea, Iran, Germany).

CHAPSTICK. 

Also photography is a huge obesssion of mine. Huge huge huge. Maybe bigger than Grey's. 0.0


----------



## jcl_24 (Aug 24, 2009)

Books (fiction and biography)and Handbags. 

Books are a long-standing obsession whilethe thing for handbags is amuch more recent development.

TV Show would be 'Smallville' which tells the imagined story of Superman's life as a young man.

Food: Chocolate

Jo x


----------



## Rayen (Aug 25, 2009)

I am a huge packrat, my mother can go through her room every year and throw away/give away things she hasn't used in awhile while I sit there cringing. Until I forced myself to clean out my closet, I still had all of my childhood toys when I was eighteen. Still had clothing I wore when I was in the fourth grade still in my drawers. I tend to just collect things, and when I run out of room, I stash more shelves/dressers in rooms to fit the extra stuff. It's horrible. 

I have tons of books, games, stuffed animals, movies, I have a collection of random creepy cheap figurines that I found in dollar/cheap stores. You're lucky if you can get in my room some days. I always think somewhere in the back of my head that if I throw it away I'll need it. I don't know for what, I have a large glass corgi stuffed in my closet and can't imagine any possible use for it but there it is. A lot of my games are rarer Playstation 2 games that only had limited releases, so I'll never get rid of those. I have trading cards from when I was a kid too, Pokemon, Digimon, that sort of thing. 

I can only imagine going through old storage in twenty years and finding all of this stuff and shaking my head and wondering what I was thinking. Then, naturally, placing it all neatly away and finding a good place so it can collect dust for a few more decades. Can't throw any of it out, after all.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 25, 2009)

I have to say that my obsession is Beanie Babies any bunny or bear related I own. 

I also am Obsessed with my Polar Bears. I own a bed set - fitted sheet, flat sheet, 2 pillow cases and 1 large Polar Bear blanket that I love. I also have a smaller fleece polar bear blanket. I had lots of Polar Bear figurine's large and small. Just bought a Christmas ornament with a polar bear on it. I get a calender every year from my parents. My dad got a small bag that is a polar bear.
Last year my Twin Sis got me all Polar Bear stuff for Christmas.

I have even gone to see the Polar Bears in the Wild 3 times and hope to go next year.


----------



## hartleybun (Aug 25, 2009)

*jcl_24 wrote: *


> Books (fiction and biography)and Handbags.


forgot to mention handbags in my reply probably because im in denial about how many i have! how many are an obsession anyway:biggrin2:!


----------



## jcl_24 (Aug 25, 2009)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> *jcl_24 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Books (fiction and biography)and Handbags.
> ...


Maybe its the way you think about bags as well as the quantity? I have about 20 now (made a list of them), but I'm just getting started :whistling

***************************************************

Completely understand the desire to hoard everything but also know how good it can feel to get rid of "dead" stuff that may have been hanging around for a long time.

Jo x


----------



## Violet23 (Aug 27, 2009)

My obsession... cats and rabbits. Ive always been a cat person, and am slowly collecting cat-themed things, very slowly but surely . Jacob has jump-started my bunny obsession, and whatever I cannot find in a cat-theme I will get in a bunny theme. When I am done I will take plenty of pictures and it will be glorious, muahaha! I think it'll be awesome when its all done


----------



## bat42072 (Aug 28, 2009)

dvd's... I have over 600 of them they are all in those movie cases(like notebooks) eah slo is labeled to what movie belongs in what slot.... its easier to keep up with my movies... I can tell which one is missing so I can go look for it... i do let my sister borrow them but if she doesn't bring home I go get them.... everyone thinks I am over protective of them ...


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm totally obsessed with books and movies! We have about a thousand books, and at least 100 DVDs. I'm also into tote bags and writing implements/stationary products. I love new pens...I know...what a geek! We also have loads of games, with our biggest collection being Trivial Pursuit. We started playing the first one (Genus Edition) in the summer of 1984, when I was pregnant with our first baby. We've been hooked ever since! We also love Guitar Hero and Rock Band. Wow...pathetic when you consider how old we are!

BTW, great thread!


----------



## anneq (Aug 28, 2009)

*jcottonl02 wrote: *


> Me and my sister also have and have had since we were little, an obsession with collecting Beanie Babies. I think we have a couple of hundred altogether lol. We just loved them. We don't collect them any more though- we don't have enough room
> 
> Also- last thing haha me and my sister are totally obsessed with Lord of the Rings. Completely and utterly. It's just amazing.


Wow, you and your sister sound like my 2 girls...especially my youngest who has 53 beanie-babies and can recite the names of ALL of them.:shock:
All my children LOVE LoTR (well, I must admit, I've been hooked since I read the books and then saw the movies - now we have the dvd's).

My obsession is tea pots and tea sets (and pillows and scarves and gloves & hats)
....I don't collect them anymore though - I've given most of them away since I don't use them hardly at all (well, except for some very comfortable pillows).


----------



## Fancy77 (Aug 28, 2009)

I am obsessed with quilting, I send Sat. and Sun. in my sewing room and have been doing this for about 7 years and entered a contest or two


----------



## BethM (Aug 29, 2009)

I forgot to mention, I also collect coffee mugs from zoos and aquariums I visit. Since I don't get to travel much, my collection isn't super huge. But when I go somewhere, I HAVE to stop at the gift shop and find a mug. Also, I'm very particular that the mug has to be "normal" size and shape, so no huge mugs or ones with flared out tops or animal-shaped handles. I get very distressed when I can't find one that fits, and sometimes I'll get the mug I like the least because it is the right size/shape. 

I do use them, so on dreary mornings when I'm trying to wake up, I am reminded of the zoo or aquarium, which helps me remember the rest of the trip, too. 
A few of them have handles that broke off and had to be glued, so I've considered not using them, but I like the memories!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 30, 2009)

:biggrin2:Happy people are posting here.


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 30, 2009)

my obsessions-
-books. it's a bit of a family thing, though, we have 6 book cases stuffed to the gills and i max out my library card(100 items, if you're wondering).
-all things jonas brothers. i buy the physical CD every time they have a new one come out even though all the other music i buy is mp3 format and i KNOW it's cheaper that way.
-animals. at 15 i'm finally starting to cool down, but from 8 on i was constantly researching some new kind of pet.
-little kids. i've been 'stealing' peoples babies and toddlers since i was 4! it took me forever, but i've finally figured out that whatever i do for a living should involve small children .
-my friends. my GFs and i are constantly in touch and when i'm at church with my best friend the whole world revolves around him and our other friends.

that's about it..........


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 8, 2010)

:bunnydance:


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 11, 2010)

Chapstick, kleenex and hand lotion. I have to have all three where ever I go


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 11, 2010)

Ok, this is going to make me sound VERY shallow, but I have developed an obsession with..... 

Nail polish :embarrassed:


It started when I got engaged last year and got a beatiful engagement ring, and I realised it didn't look so good on my bitten down, horrible looking nails. I made a strong resolve to grow them and keep them nice from then on, especially for the wedding. The only way I found to stop myself from biting them was to keep them nicely polished. It got a lot worse after the wedding somehow, and it's sort of taken over to new levels ever since. I have now gotten into 'designer' brands, and I buy myself as a treat one new one every month or so. I must have something in the region of 70 different bottles?! :shock: And not all different shades, either- I probably have at least 12 different shades of red, yet I'm always hunting for the 'perfect red' shade. I have my eye on 2 at the moment, even! I've even taken to reading nail polish blogs- if I see a colour I think I like online, I'll Google the brand and the name to find a blog where someone has painted their nails with the colour, and posted pictures, so you can see how it really looks, and how it applies, etc. It's incredibly sad of me I know!!

I try to keep re-painting to a minimum of a couple of times a week, but if I get a bad chip that I can't repair, I just have to take it all off and start again. It's almost to the stage where going out without nail polish on is just unthinkable, lol!! 

I can't believe I've just admitted all of that to you all! :shock: I promise I read books, and watch films and stuff as well, just, nail polish is my thing!


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 11, 2010)

Makeup.
I have tons and tons of it.
and nail polish.
(China glaze, to be exact)


----------



## BethM (Apr 12, 2010)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Ok, this is going to make me sound VERY shallow, but I have developed an obsession with.....
> 
> Nail polish :embarrassed:



Jen, don't feel bad! I have recently developed an obsession with makeup, with a special place reserved for lip gloss!

I used to never wear makeup. I never really learned how to put it on. I always looked like a clown wearing makeup. When I got married just over a year ago, I went and bought myself some nice makeup because I didn't want to spend the money to have my face "done," but ended up spending more on product, plus it wasn't applied very well. LOL.

I recently started being very unhappy with how my skin was looking, wrinkles and dry patches and generally bad, so I pulled out some sample moisturizers I had, and actually started washing my face every day. Then I got some toner. And then I started thinking my skin was looking nicer so maybe I should use a little eyeliner, and hey I need a new mascara.......I'm on another forum that has a whole thread dedicated to makeup, and I started looking at photos of really nice eyeshadow and such, and HAD to have a limited edition eyeshadow palette....one thing led to another, and now I might as well own stock at Sephora. *sigh*

I'd also always shunned lip gloss. My lips tend to be dry and flaky, but I got a nice lip treatment so they're soft now. I tried one lip gloss on a whim, and it stayed on, made my lips look great, and left them feeling SOFT afterwards! (Lipstick dries them out.) I always thought gloss was for teens, but now I'm finding that the higher-end brands have really nice colors that are suitable for me, and feel good on. (I just purchased 3 tubes of the same color to have around. It's a limited edition color from MAC that turns out to look perfect on me- so I HAD to have backups, right?!) 

I spent way too much money on the Urban Decay friends and family sale, and have a wish list going to place another order before the sale is over. I even read a blog with makeup reviews, swatches, and announcements, and have marked on my calendar when the summer limited MAC collection comes out because I totally want some of those colors.

:baghead


----------



## hln917 (Apr 12, 2010)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Ok, this is going to make me sound VERY shallow, but I have developed an obsession with.....
> 
> Nail polish :embarrassed:




Wow, must be a new faze. I just recently developed the same obsession! I refuse to pay to get my nails done at a salon so I just do it myself. Every week I'm changing colors. And I call my toes Happy Toes. I use 2 different colors on them. I also found a clear nail strengthener from Colombia. I swear by this product. It works wonders!



Beth~ if you don't mind me asking, which lip gloss from MAC are you using? I also have dry, sensitive lips. The other thing I must have with me at all times is my Burt's Bee Honey lip balm. I'm highly sensitive to anything with menthol, I have about2 in my purse and 1 in the house. I have a feeling you'll be visiting Sephora again soon, I just received my 15% off entire purchase from them today. Perfect timing!!


----------



## BethM (Apr 13, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> Beth~ if you don't mind me asking, which lip gloss from MAC are you using? I also have dry, sensitive lips. The other thing I must have with me at all times is my Burt's Bee Honey lip balm. I'm highly sensitive to anything with menthol, I have about2 in my purse and 1 in the house. I have a feeling you'll be visiting Sephora again soon, I just received my 15% off entire purchase from them today. Perfect timing!!


Right now I am really loving the Liberty of London lipglass in "Frankly Fresh." It feels very creamy on my lips, and I love the color. Actually, another lipgloss I really like is the Mirror Mirror gloss from Too Faced (Sephora carries that one). It stays on a long time, and leaves my lips really soft afterwards. 
I've been a lip balm addict for many years (I'm a Burt's Bees fan, too), but it seems like the balm soaks into my lips and then the outer layer slowly starts to dry out, unless I'm constantly re-applying. The gloss (especially the stickier, longer-lasting ones) sit on the outside of my lips and keep them from drying out. I put on balm about 10 minutes or so before the gloss.

In February, I randomly picked up an item from those "impulse buy" bins by the Sephora checkout, Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment. I didn't realize until I checked out how expensive it was, but decided to give it a try anyway. (I kept the box in case I decided to return it.) I only use it once a day, right before I go to sleep. It's super expensive for a lip balm, but I don't ever want to run out of it, it leaves my lips SO nice. (I used my 15% coupon to buy another one, though I'm not remotely close to finishing the first one!) I don't think it has menthol in it, and it smells like lemon meringue pie. My lips used to get very dry and flaky, and would peel something awful, and were always sore and awful looking in the winter. Since I started using this stuff, I have had no problems with them at all!


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 13, 2010)

:embarrassed: thanks to beth, helen and jen i can now take off my paper bag! wooohooo there are others like me:bunnydance:


----------



## BethM (Apr 13, 2010)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> :embarrassed: thanks to beth, helen and jen i can now take off my paper bag! wooohooo there are others like me:bunnydance:


LOL!


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Apr 13, 2010)

Umm..i'm embarrassed to say...

Makeup..high end makeup..and especially loud obnoxious crap cause its good for derby.

Nailpolish.

Purses..

any hair product by Big Sexy Hair..like Backcomb in a Bottle..

books.. I buy books more than I buy clothes..

DVD's.. my collection is at almost 1000 now..


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Apr 13, 2010)

Really, now that I think about it, I like costume stuff too.. basically I buy a bunch of stuff I don't need and make costume stuff I don't need too.. because let's face it, life is too full of sensible stuff that makes sense and has a purpose..

Time for nonsense!!


----------



## pamnock (Apr 13, 2010)

Rocks, rocks, and more rocks. They are throughoutmy house, in the car, the barn, on my porch and in my pockets. I drive my husband crazy with the rocks. I even shop for them on Ebay. I most recently bought a beautiful piece of Pyrite on ebay. Last night, I found a nice piece of Granite when I went for a walk. I especially love fossils and have an extensive collection of minerals.


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 13, 2010)

*pamnock wrote: *


> Rocks, rocks, and more rocks. They are throughoutmy house, in the car, the barn, on my porch and in my pockets. I drive my husband crazy with the rocks. I even shop for them on Ebay. I most recently bought a beautiful piece of Pyrite on ebay. Last night, I found a nice piece of Granite when I went for a walk. I especially love fossils and have an extensive collection of minerals.


probably best if you avoid visiting my part of the world then - lots of shops selling this type of thing, and our coastline is called the jurassic coast. im just down the road from lyme regis - fossil hunters heaven:bunnydance:


----------



## pamnock (Apr 13, 2010)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> love fossils and have an extensive collection of minerals.
> probably best if you avoid visiting my part of the world then - lots of shops selling this type of thing, and our coastline is called the jurassic coast. im just down the road from lyme regis - fossil hunters heaven:bunnydance:


That would be my dream destination! I love the Coade stone architecture and sculptures of the area also.


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 13, 2010)

Scrapbooking paper, DVD's and anything really, I collect almost everything
Oh,
Headbands.
I can't wear them because I get headaches, but I have TONS


----------



## BethM (Apr 13, 2010)

Brandy456 wrote:


> Oh,
> Headbands.
> I can't wear them because I get headaches, but I have TONS




Wow, headbands give me headaches, too. I thought I was the only one! I have a couple hanging around somewhere, though. :/


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 13, 2010)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> Umm..i'm embarrassed to say...
> 
> Makeup..high end makeup..and especially loud obnoxious crap cause its good for derby.



dont be embarrassed!! my daughter dances - your make up cant be any worse than their competition stuff

im also with you on purses, books, nailpolish and costume stuff:biggrin2:


----------



## hln917 (Apr 13, 2010)

*BethM wrote: *


> Brandy456 wrote:
> 
> 
> > Oh,
> ...


Me three!


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 13, 2010)

hln917 wrote:


> *BethM wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Brandy456 wrote:
> ...


I think it's because they squeeze my head, and if it's the 'half' ones, it puts pressure behind my ear.
Their just, painful


----------



## RandomWiktor (Apr 13, 2010)

This is an odd one... I collect bones. No, I don't kill stuff or eat stuff and keep the bones. But when I find bones, I clean them up, ID them, and box 'em up. I am really fascinated by skeletal anatomy, how it is similar and different from species to species. As a result I have probably hundreds of bones.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 13, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> *BethM wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Brandy456 wrote:
> ...


Me four!


----------



## sweetrose (Apr 15, 2010)

Mine would have to be nora roberts and even more so laurell k hamilton (anita Blake) they are supposed to be doing a movie on IFC and then after that i hate to admit it by Amercian idol along with my movies I collect the disney movies for my daughter wink wink


----------



## RandomWiktor (Apr 15, 2010)

Aw, I used to love Anita Blake novels. I've found the last few disappointing though  But I have the whole series up until... the last couple, which I read in-store and didn't opt to buy.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 15, 2010)

*RandomWiktor wrote: *


> Aw, I used to love Anita Blake novels. I've found the last few disappointing though  But I have the whole series up until... the last couple, which I read in-store and didn't opt to buy.



I was in the same boat a friend said they were picking up again I may get it just because I can't not complete things.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 15, 2010)

I am obsessed with pictures I love taking and having picture all over my house of family and friend. 
I even have picture of my friend dogs and stuff well Phoenix is in them. 

I love pictures I print hundreds at a time sometimes.


----------



## slp98 (Apr 18, 2010)

my obsesstion is twilight! I can wach it all night long if i could!







_________________________________________

If your a twifan look @ theteilightsaga.com

and you can even look at my post called _Eclipse_


----------



## slp98 (Apr 18, 2010)

*Weetwoo_89 wrote: *


> I confess: I am a pack rat. I havestuff crammed into every possible nook and cranny imaginable. Junk issomethng you throw out three weeks before you need it. A fewof my obsessions are as follows:
> 
> -Animal almost anything (Any and all types of animals)
> -Vampire (books, movies, etc etc. Mom says it is morbid, but I just think it is kool!)
> ...


you might want to check out twilight


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 18, 2010)

Are we talking obbsessions or collections? lol.

I collect/obsess:

Ansel Adams portraits. My living room is coverd in his work.

Pin up girls. I have tons of books, photos (Both new and vintage), statues, and even have 2 pin up tattoos. 
On that note, I also collect nude photography, mostly vintage although I do own some more modern books.

Wierd books. I have a lot of anit-goverment, old 50's sexist books, sub cultural, and deviant books. It ranges from humor, like "Captain Kirk's Guide to the Ladies" to "Anarchy FreeThink," and "Every Woman's Luck Book."

Rubber ducks. My collection only stands at 42, but I am always keeping an eye out. My bathroom is rubber duck themed and I keep all my duckies on shelves in there.

Shoes? lol..at least I am always told I am obbsessed. I have currently 103 pairs. It used to be 201, but I was really short on money when I moved out on my own and sold most of them. I don't do name brands really, but I like TUK and other "punk" shoes, along with more interesting shoes. And in the 103 pairs, none of them include flip flops btw, all flats, boots, high heels, wedges, and the 1 pair of tennis shoes I own.

But of course my main obbsession is animals. lol.


----------

